

Can You Hack Esquire's E-Ink Cover? - bdfh42
http://www.esquire.com/the-side/video/hacking-the-e-ink-cover

======
pedalpete
with thin film solar printed on plastics that I'd guess are about as thick as
the e-ink itself, why wouldn't you just go solar. Who tries to look at a
magazine in the dark?

Good to see e-ink actually getting out in the market now though.

